# [V]  X Box 1 Controller für PC



## kruemelgirl (4. April 2009)

*[V]  X Box 1 Controller für PC*

Guten Tag,

ich biete euch einen X Box 1 Controller an, der für den Betrieb am PC '' umgebaut '' wurde. 

Leider habe ich ihn unter VISTA 64 bit nicht zum Laufen gebracht.

Unter XP oder VISTA 32 bit läuft er aber sehr gut mit dem XBCD Treiber .

MP = 15 € + Versand . 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich übernehme keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung, der Artikel wird nicht zurückgenommen.


----------



## kruemelgirl (11. April 2009)

*AW: [V]  X Box 1 Controller für PC*



			
				kruemelgirl am 04.04.2009 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich biete euch einen X Box 1 Controller an, der für den Betrieb am PC '' umgebaut '' wurde.
> 
> ...




Na was ist los? Keiner Interesse?


----------



## kruemelgirl (20. April 2009)

*AW: [V]  X Box 1 Controller für PC*



			
				kruemelgirl am 18.04.2009 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> kruemelgirl am 11.04.2009 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nun gut, dann ab zu Ebay.........


----------



## LordMephisto (20. April 2009)

*AW: [V]  X Box 1 Controller für PC*



			
				kruemelgirl am 20.04.2009 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut, dann ab zu Ebay.........



Wirst du eher einen Käufer finden. Vor allem weil es nicht der Controller S ist. Könnte mir vorstellen das das klobige, dicke Teil keiner haben will   
Ich hab das Ding auch noch, ebenfalls nen USB Stecker dran gelötet.


----------

